# Nathan Akè. Il sosia di Gullit. Foto.



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

Nathan Akè, difensore olandese del Chelsea di 20 anni. La sua somiglianza con l'ex milanista Ruud Gullit è impressionante.

Akè è nel mirino del Genoa.

Ecco una foto


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nathan Akè, difensore olandese del Chelsea di 20 anni. La sua somiglianza con l'ex milanista Ruud Gullit è impressionante.
> 
> Akè è nel mirino del Genoa.
> 
> Ecco una foto



La madre non ce la racconta giusta


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2015)

"lui mio filio"  

identico.


----------



## Albijol (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La madre non ce la racconta giusta



La moglie di Baresi dite che stavolta non c'entra niente?


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La moglie di Baresi dite che stavolta non c'entra niente?


----------



## Albijol (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


>



Dalla faccina dubbiosa capisco che sei giovanissimo, altrimenti non puoi non conoscere questa storia. . Baresi ha un figlio nero con la moglie (bianca). In realtà fu adottato ma le malelingue fecero girare la voce che il bambino fosse il frutto della relazione della moglie con Rjkaard e che quest'ultimo fosse stato venduto ancora nel pieno della carriera proprio per questo motivo. Ti dico solo che le prese in giro da parte dei tifosi avversari durarono anni, quando arrivò Weah ecco un coro dell'epoca: "E' arrivato Weah, E' arrivato Weah e Baresi è di nuovo papà  "


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dalla faccina dubbiosa capisco che sei giovanissimo, altrimenti non puoi non conoscere questa storia. . Baresi ha un figlio nero con la moglie (bianca). In realtà fu adottato ma le malelingue fecero girare la voce che il bambino fosse il frutto della relazione della moglie con Rjkaard e che quest'ultimo fosse stato venduto ancora nel pieno della carriera proprio per questo motivo. Ti dico solo che le prese in giro da parte dei tifosi avversari durarono anni, quando arrivò Weah ecco un coro dell'epoca: "E' arrivato Weah, E' arrivato Weah e Baresi è di nuovo papà  "



Si in effetti sono molto giovane, però questa storia la conosceva, ho avuto solo un vuoto di memoria


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dalla faccina dubbiosa capisco che sei giovanissimo, altrimenti non puoi non conoscere questa storia. . Baresi ha un figlio nero con la moglie (bianca). In realtà fu adottato ma le malelingue fecero girare la voce che il bambino fosse il frutto della relazione della moglie con Rjkaard e che quest'ultimo fosse stato venduto ancora nel pieno della carriera proprio per questo motivo. Ti dico solo che le prese in giro da parte dei tifosi avversari durarono anni, quando arrivò Weah ecco un coro dell'epoca: "E' arrivato Weah, E' arrivato Weah e Baresi è di nuovo papà  "



Qualcosa c'è stato, Gullit quando torno dalla Samp fù immediatamente rispedito via a gennaio nonostante stesse facendo tutt'altro che male, era stata chiamata in causa anche la compagna di Galliani 

Tra l'altro un giorno durante una partita dagli spalti sbeffeggiarono Baresi e qualcuno della società, mi pare Galliani, a fine partita disse qualcosa di molto simile a: non è giusto deridere i problemi personali di Baresi, 
non mi sembra una frase adatta per un adozione, 
tra l'altro conosciamo la fama della moglie, rischio anche di finire in galera per un giro di opere d'arte.


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La moglie di Baresi dite che stavolta non c'entra niente?



ahahah tremenda questa...no scherzi a parte all'epoca si parlava di Rjikaard piu che di Gullit...


----------



## numero 3 (13 Agosto 2015)

Credo che F Baresi mal consigliato dalla moglie adottò un bambino in Messico ma arrivato in Italia affermò che il figlio fosse suo naturale. .crescendo il bambino acquistò ovviamente il carattere indio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nathan Akè, difensore olandese del Chelsea di 20 anni. La sua somiglianza con l'ex milanista Ruud Gullit è impressionante.
> 
> Akè è nel mirino del Genoa.
> 
> Ecco una foto



Quest'anno ha giocato con regolarità, mi pare anche bene..qualcuno ha seguito meglio l'evoluzione del figlio segreto di Gullit?

Mi sa che ne viene fuori un bel difensore..


----------



## unbreakable (16 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ha giocato con regolarità, mi pare anche bene..qualcuno ha seguito meglio l'evoluzione del figlio segreto di Gullit?
> 
> Mi sa che ne viene fuori un bel difensore..



Io quando facevo le formazioni per i vari fantacalcio inglesi lo mettevo sempre tra i tre di difesa..forte di testa era in prestito dal chelsea al bournemouth..poi il bournemouth se l' e' comprato, per me non è affatto male..


----------

